# Do you have a skill that will be needed to bring society back after a SHTF scenario?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

All of us are preparing for the worst and lord forbid that it should ever come to that. However if you've ever taken the Prepper Test to see how long you would last, you'll have been sobered by the reality that you and your loved ones can only last so long. After that you and your close neighbors (even the ones you don't like) are going to have to come together to get our society back on to the road to recovery.

So what skill set do you bring to the table?

Me? I'm a reloader. I can probably reload most any ammunition that the community will likely need.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I can build almost anything.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I fix things and can usually fabricate something to work when there are no parts.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Reloading is good sarge but you gotta have supplies? Fixing things is good if there are things to fix them with. With government out of the way I can turn 280 acres of farm land into about 600 since regulations wont get in the way. From that we can feed people, produce some bio fuels, and in general be a kind supplier.



SARGE7402 said:


> All of us are preparing for the worst and lord forbid that it should ever come to that. However if you've ever taken the Prepper Test to see how long you would last, you'll have been sobered by the reality that you and your loved ones can only last so long. After that you and your close neighbors (even the ones you don't like) are going to have to come together to get our society back on to the road to recovery.
> 
> So what skill set do you bring to the table?
> 
> Me? I'm a reloader. I can probably reload most any ammunition that the community will likely need.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes I do


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would think the more skills you have the better.
I'll try to keep this short. Sure I missed something.
Drive and operate, skid steers, loader, backhoe, forklift etc. Drive anything, including over the road semi.
Can repair and maintain all the above. 
Can fabricate anything, wrench and weld. Can also build a house or barn, plumbing, wiring, septic, etc.
Can fix and repair firearms and reload. Know how to use them, not afraid to use them.
Fish, hunt and trap. Clean and can the meat. 
Can grow a nice garden. 
Am a great cook.
Even read and write, to teach the young ones as a last resort..
These are things I have done over the years to make a living, actual work experience, not something I read in a book. I'm thinking I'll be of some use.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Not without help!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Medical knowledge, jack of all trades, can think outside the box.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that most of us that inhabit this forum aren't totally inept imbeciles. We all have skills that will add to the reconstruction of society if we make it that far.

One skill that will be sorely needed is diplomacy. If we get to the point that things have gone to hell in a handbasket, at some point we will have to start interacting with each other, or other groups again. We will not be able to live safely if we cannot negotiate with others that don't necessarily share our point of view.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Does knowing what this country was like preObama count?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I would think the more skills you have the better.
> I'll try to keep this short. Sure I missed something.
> Drive and operate, skid steers, loader, backhoe, forklift etc. Drive anything, including over the road semi.
> Can repair and maintain all the above.
> ...


I have an unmarried daughter...lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does thinning the herd count. 
Really I know a fair amount about farming. If it takes to long to starting the recovery I would likely be dead by then .
It would be someones else job


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

BagLady said:


> I have an unmarried daughter...lol


Please post picture. :razz:

Did I really type that?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I farm fix plumb wire and bread like a rabbit I will be priceless.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Extensive Combat Training
- Hand to hand
- Basic Marksmanship
- Tactical Movement and Defensive Procedures
- Long Range Tactical Marksmanship

Heavy Construction Equipment Operations
- Front Bucket Loader
- Grader
- Scraper
- 2.5 - 10 ton dumps
- Bulldozer
- Excavator

Military level law enforcement training (MP)

IF and only IF there magically appears to be military grade explosives, I know how to properly handle and use those as well as my last MOS was Combat Engineer.

That's all the military stuff that I have done in my life and still to date have the experience and discipline to use. 

Civilian based I guess I can reload given the supplies are there
Trapping
Hunting and fishing
MINIMAL farm and gardening exp.

I guess I am more a gatherer of resources than I am a Mr. Fixit but I am capable of learning anything. I dont know how useful a person like me could or would be but thats about what I can bring to the table at the moment./


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh I can also bend wrench and weld.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

All interesting. Does anyone know how to make medicine? Does anyone know how to run a steam engine? Does anyone know how to type morse code using a telegrapher's key? Does anyone have a print library of specialty books? Is there anyone out there who is an old time manchinist


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

Morse code here, among other things.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm worthless!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I can make more people. I can then train said little people to do general labor.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Mish , with your photography skills you will be priceless! Someone will have to document the chaos and reconstruction so it can be passed down in history.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been a heavy diesel mechanic for over 20 years, plus have a decent knowledge in building and such.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm worthless!


Eye candy is never useless....

My skillset since asked:
I come,
I **** shit up,
I leave.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Welder by trade, pretty good in most construction aspects. Heavy equipment operator. Can improvise, adapt, and overcome about anything. A true professional in Southern engineering!! Not worth a damn at growing stuff except for weeds, plants see me coming and die so someone else will have to grow the food. Can also help Smitty901 thin the herd if need be. Expert rifleman, expert pistol qualifications and pretty damn good with a traditional bow.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> All interesting. Does anyone know how to make medicine?


 I guess we will have to keep one of the meth lab cooks around. lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Eye candy is never useless....
> 
> My skillset since asked:
> I **** shit up,
> ...


Here I fixed your skillset list. It was out of order!! lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have a few skills that can help rebuild a society...

but not charismatic enough to lead....

I can work out if a leader is useless or not and "plant seeds of distrust" if needed, but where do you start?? 

easy enough to establish a settlement but it's just as easy to make it fail... 

post shtf chances are I will be a drifter, I trust few and work out weaknesses very quickly..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have way too many skills to list.
Let me just say if it is made I can fix it. If it's not been made I can probably figure out how to make it.
I can build a steam engine and probably run it too.
I can build a gas engine from scratch and repair any made.
I can design and build an ultralight aircraft - flying one is easy as long as you remember that leaving the ground is always optional, returning to it is inevitable.
I can design a church, help build it and hold services as often as you like. - I won't preach - I will help you deal with the way you choose to live your life.
I can design a vehicles suspension and build it.
If it uses hydraulics of any kind I can build and repair it.
I can dance but I don't sing, believe me it's in both our best interest.
I can teach - taught industrial safety to some real boneheads over the years and even certified more than my share to operate equipment.
I can cook - from apple crepes to zebra roast.
I can make flutes (not recorders) and drums.
I can make a pattern (for anything) but for sewing I can make the pattern, sew it together and make it fit.
I can modify anything that runs on an electric motor to run on a treadle or a gas engine. (whichever would be most appropriate)
I can modify a gas engine to run on alcohol and make a still to make the alcohol.
I can shoot a rifle or pistol effectively ... I can kill, clean and skin when it will protect or feed my family. I have a very large family!

There is more and even more that my wife can do.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Journeyman Machinist for 38 years and not on the computer controlled machines. Everything from a small 8" lathe up to a 50 foot long lathe from the Navy used for Battleship gun barrels. jobs you picked up by hand to jobs we used 2 - 50 ton cranes to pickup the work piece!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Ekim, do you have a lathe of your own?

I wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Ekim, do you have a lathe of your own?
> 
> I wouldn't be without mine.


Just a small one now, 6" chuck and 22" centers.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I am just a sneeky bastard, no useful skills.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

My experience includes:
Mechanics
Electrical
Plumbing
HVAC
Coaching
Writing
Cooking
I'm also pretty good at McGyvering.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

My skillset is as follows.

- Hand to hand (black belt in Ju Jitsu)
- Marksmanship 1 (can accurately shoot a bow within a half inch spread at 50 yards, 2 inch spread at 100 yards and 9 inch spread at 150 yards)
- Marksmanship 2 (can shoot birds out of the sky with a shotgun, and can shoot deer with a killshot upto 400 yards)
- Labourer 1 (can shift heavy loads up to 100lbs across a building site, might not be classed as a skill, but transfers to heavy logs, etc)#
- Labourer 2 (can dig reasonably quick. Can do a trench which is 2 metres wide, 1 meter depth and 1.8m height in a day)
- Bricklaying (passed a level 3 brick laying course, which includes walls, arches and domes)
- Carpentry (passed a level 3 carpentry course, which includes shelving, chairs, utensils and small structures)
- Welding (passed a level 3 welding course, which includes the type of welding, using MIG, TIG, Oxy Acetaline and Arc welding)
- Trapping (I trap squirrels, rabbits and some birds such as pheasant or guinea fowl)
- Hunting (see marksmanship 1 and 2)
- Farming (can grow crops of various types - tomatoes, squash, potatoes, hemp (good for seeds and oil), sunflowers (good for seeds and oil), along with tending my fruit trees)
- Farming (can successfully rear chickens from hatchlings to full sized chickens. other animals not tried, however I did spend 1 summer working on a pig farm and helped raise piglets)
-BushCraft (I am somewhat proficient at utilising nature around me to survive)

I also turn my hand to repair whatever I can, if I don't know how to repair an item, I will go to a library, get a book, read up on the repairs and try my hand. After 2 or 3 attempts I am proficient enough to remember from memory.

Whilst I am by no means an expert in all of these, I know enough to be a tradeable skillset which I can use to teach people in return for something they can teach me.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I can turn nothing into anything, I have been working with junk my whole life. I can turn a pile of rock into a space shuttle. But perhaps more important, I am a very funny person, as I am told by all my co-workers, I can always find a way to cause a laugh, bring a smile, not worth anything? think again.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

a good humour is invaluable.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I build stuff.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm worthless!


 you aint worthless, your sense of humor is priceless


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I build stuff.


well I fix stuff till its broken dose that count


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Doubtful. I've led small and larger companies but it will take more to bring us back.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

It doesn't hurt that I'm actually two people in one. I'm also Batman.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I am not fancy, nothing advanced or professional level, just the essentials, and a mindset for using them cleverly.

_- Hunting & fishing
- Blacksmithing ( for horse shoes, knives )
- Welding
- Wood working
- Clay & Kiln for pottery and containers.
- Medical, not a surgeon but beyond your basic CPR and entry level first aid.
- Small Arms ( pistol, rifle, Black Powder, and archery.)
- hand to hand, knife fighting, and intermediate training in many martial arts based weaponry.
- Fletching, Knocking & Tipping arrows, stringing for bow.
_
This list could get ridiculously long...

But mainly general labor and maintenance.

Worked as a ranch/farm hand as a kid and my father was a welder, helped him build two shops, pour concrete etc.
I hated some of it as a kid but now I am very grateful for my upbringing, I would have missed out on so many skills
and so much knowledge without my father.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

He needs a pre paid visa card and a Toyota truck!


MOLON LABE


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I can do small surgeries,homemade medicines,water filters,purify water,can make candles and matches,make a small tent with leaves and branches, can cook on rocks and make a stove on rocks, gardening,I can make traps,go fishing with a stick,can hunt with bow and arrow and my latest skill I'm learning to shoot a gun


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Curious...would marijuana or moonshine count as home made medicine?


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Hm...okay, so I can do none of that stuff. I'd be one of the first ones eaten by zombies anyway, because I hate running (yes, even if chased...). 

If I survive the initial catastrophe, I'm with Just Sayin', I see myself as a diplomat/negotiator/communicator between individuals and groups/settlements, working out trade agreements and such. 

Also, I'm a good story teller...not essential to survival, but welcome around a campfire to keep spirits high


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Welding, Machining, AC/DC servos, Frequency Drives, Saturable Reactor drives, AC/DC motors, Robots (Fanuc, Motoman, Kawasaki, Nachi) NC controllers, Programmable Controllers, ladder logic, Electrical Vehicle Drives, Hydraulics, Pneumatics and several other classes that I can't think of that I took over a 25 year span at an Automotive Factory that has it's own training facilities. We were supposed to be able to fix anything in an Automotive Factory or find a way to get the lines or machines going as quick as possible.

I have a good set up at home with Welder/generator, compressor, electrical meters and tools that I can use either to keep things running are make things that are needed at the time. At least until I run out of gasoline then I guess I will have to switch to hand tools.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

The only skill that will really count, is the skill to live and survive through whatever event happens. 

It will be the ability to use whatever preparations you had prior to the event to your best advantage, and to adapt to or overcome the changes that will take place in the aftermath. If you cannot survive whatever catastrophe and it's immediate or long term consequences, it won't matter what skills you had. You won't be there to be able to contribute to any reconstruction of our society.

The mindset needed to make it through any scenario is much like what I've been told by a former SEAL instructor, we're looking for the guy that just won't quit. I think we'll all need that if things really do go bad in a global or national way. We just can't quit, ever. A pretty good part of America has that mentality, and that will be the starter dough for us to come back from whatever happened. Some will be yeast, some sugar, some water, some will be flour, and we'll rise once again, and after baking a bit, we'll be Wonder Bread again or something like it. But we'll have made it back, if humanely possible.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> The only skill that will really count, is the skill to live and survive through whatever event happens...


Yeah, and the right mindset will be essential or groups will fall apart fast.
Daniel Boone had the right mindset- 
_"I was happiest in the midst of dangers and inconveniences"_

And developing a spiritual mindset will help too-
_"I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. 
I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want" (Bible: Philippians 4:12) _

As a city feller my knowledge of agriculture is almost non-existent, and I'm not much good at engineering and gadgets either, so my best bet is to try to sweet-talk my way into a survival group when it hits the fan on the basis of "strength in numbers".
In this Survivors (1975) clip people begin to form groups after a plague has wiped out nearly everybody on earth-


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I could also be the in the next line of politicians. My philosophy is "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit."


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I could also be the in the next line of politicians. My philosophy is "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit."


LOL, Okay I gotta ask...

Which one do you have more of?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> LOL, Okay I gotta ask...
> 
> Which one do you have more of?


Come now, he's so full of shit his eyes are brown! :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lol after reading this, the amount of "fix it" people here, maybe worth looking into..

as most fix it people are problem solvers/trouble shooters... and a majority are preppers... there seems to be a link.. I maybe wrong but do others see it??


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Come now, he's so full of shit his eyes are brown! :lol:


Ah, but my eyes are blue :lol:

What that really means is that people with brown eyes are full of it. But with me, I spread so much around I don't have time to get full. ::clapping::


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not bad at knitting.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I am great at public speaking and I am going to school for psychology. Do those count?

Oh also I can sew, I am learning to knit and I can grow things...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> lol after reading this, the amount of "fix it" people here, maybe worth looking into..
> 
> as most fix it people are problem solvers/trouble shooters... and a majority are preppers... there seems to be a link.. I maybe wrong but do others see it??


Working maintenance in a large Automotive factory with over 300 in the skill sections Maintenance, tool and die, robot repair, engineering etc. I was stunned how many thought the same way I did and prepped in one way or another. It was talked about openly all the time. I do not even recall anyone saying anything negative about it. These were all college grads making around $80,000 a year so they are not the stereotype that the media normally portrays as ignorant preppers.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Any chemists? Lead plus nitrogen = Lead Azide = primers.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

In a SHTF situation these would be invaluable resources.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've "prepared" for most of my life to be valuable, especially when most other people are not. That includes learning and exercising leadership, taking time to read, oh, around 20,000 or so books on virtually every subject under the sun (and I retain REALLY well) including the entire set of the Encyclopedia Brittanica, farming, hunting, gardening, repair of just about anything that moves -- and collecting the tools to do the work along the way -- and that includes gunsmithing, machine shop work, welding, auto and tractor repair, fabrication, wood, electric, electronic, plumbing, chef, etc.

Many suggest that I am a "jack of all trades and master of none..." but that is not true. I work until I master what I do and I've worked in many different industries to prove it.



SARGE7402 said:


> Any chemists? Lead plus nitrogen = Lead Azide = primers.


You mean like pulling the lead from .22 LR and soaking the cases in distilled water until the primer disolves, then drying to gain back the priming powder? :grin:


----------



## bayoubowhunter (Mar 1, 2013)

yesterday I turn 34 two day old welsummer chicks as in young chickens into 100 lb. rice and 40 lb. dry pinto beans by selling the chicks then buying the food. this is not the first time I done this .
as well
I have trapped food
deer hunting , fishing, 
I am a Millwright by trade. field and shop.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It seems like I am ALL skills we need to maintain and "come back", it's just that as soon as people do, they won't have any use of me until they crap it up again!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This Survivors (1975) episode explores the theme that even if somebody is fantastic at something, he won't be wanted if he's a pain-in-the-ass who lowers the morale of the group.
In this clip young agri-college graduate hotshot Mark (circled) is trying to lay down the law-


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have done carpenter work for almost 40 years, have built app.250 homes. would that be a skill that would be useful?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It will be if you can translate working with dimensioned lumber to what is available after the SHTF.

I have great respect for carpenters who build homes but take away the architects and the dimensioned lumber and most couldn't build a reliable lean-to.

I can engineer the building, bridge, or bunker using the materials of your choice or what ever you can find to make it out of. For instance; if you wanted a floor to span 50 feet un-supported and only had four inch diameter logs, could you do it? Would it last 100 years?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

PaulS said:


> It will be if you can translate working with dimensioned lumber to what is available after the SHTF.
> 
> I have great respect for carpenters who build homes but take away the architects and the dimensioned lumber and most couldn't build a reliable lean-to.
> 
> I can engineer the building, bridge, or bunker using the materials of your choice or what ever you can find to make it out of. For instance; if you wanted a floor to span 50 feet un-supported and only had four inch diameter logs, could you do it? Would it last 100 years?


One of my weaknesses in skill sets is carpentry. So I decided to dedicate this friday to assisting building a house with habitats for humanity. Hopefully I learn something.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You will learn a lot! Good for you for volunteering. Absorb as much as you can.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have worked with rough sawed lumber, have built a log cabin and several lean tos, also do winter camping every year for 3 to 4 days, also have basic knowledge on how to design clears span truss systems


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Anything from cars, trucks, sailboats, motorcycles, tractors, off road guide, weapons , electronics, Leadership Skills, teacher, marksman, and Dirty Deeds done Dirt Cheap ... Side business . ( joke ) You may not like me but if the shit hits the fan the world will need people like me . Loyal to death, but don't screw me . Besides that I'm a really nice guy . Don't ever confuse my kindness for weakness and it will be just fine . I'm never late ......


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheesewiz said:


> Anything from cars, trucks, sailboats, motorcycles, tractors, off road guide, weapons , electronics, Leadership Skills, teacher, marksman, and Dirty Deeds done Dirt Cheap ... Side business . ( joke ) You may not like me but if the shit hits the fan the world will need people like me . Loyal to death, but don't screw me . Besides that I'm a really nice guy . Don't ever confuse my kindness for weakness and it will be just fine . I'm never late ......


..and humble!!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Cheesewiz said:


> and Dirty Deeds done Dirt Cheap ...


Ah! That made me smile, Cheesewiz. When I was in college, we called our crew "4DC". We were more mischief and less mayhem but we were always willing to consider an interesting dirty deed. Cheers!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When my boys were young I yelled a lot and sometimes stuff got done. Other than being able to yell a lot and the fact that I'm a pretty cool and a funny guy, at least that what they wrote in my High School year book, I don't have much else to offer. Hope that helps.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When my boys were young I yelled a lot and sometimes stuff got done. Other than being able to yell a lot and the fact that I'm a pretty cool and a funny guy, at least that what they wrote in my High School year book, I don't have much else to offer. Hope that helps.


In my high school year book they wrote most unlikely to live to see 21.,


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> I guess we will have to keep one of the meth lab cooks around. lol


I doubt drech speed will get ya far. I'm capable of over 200 hydrochlorides and sulfates. It takes a bit more than dirty, unpurified "resourced" chemicals and dope-drive to manage an apothecary with little of nothing. Ahahaha!


----------

